# Momoyama II



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Just smoked some MOMO II....

After cracking the tin... it smelled a LOT like regular MOMO... It seemed to smell a bit sweeter.... this may be due to the age on the regular MOMO... I believe the MOMO II is from around 2002.

After lighting the MOMO II the room note was really close if not the same as I remember the MOMO being.... So thats good.

The taste of the MOMO II was also very nice...very sweet....Great nose...


Definitely worth grabbing a tin if it can be found... Though it may be tough to find.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I just got two tins of this from a friend in Japan. I didn't think that the aroma was as "clean" as the original Momo. This seemed very artificial while the Momo I seemed like a more natural dried fruit scent. Of course, I haven't smoked it yet lol. The tin was wet as all hell when I opened it!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Can this be found at an online retailer.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Can this be found at an online retailer.


I don't think so, but you can find it every now and then on ebay for outrageous prices. I would try it if I were you before purchasing it. It's popular here, but I know some folks that would just as soon smoke something else...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pistol said:


> I don't think so, but you can find it every now and then on ebay for outrageous prices. I would try it if I were you before purchasing it. It's popular here, but I know some folks that would just as soon smoke something else...


Thanks Pistol


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

My "kid" was asking for it this Christmas but I could not find it.

Japanese Tobacco you say.

Here is a lead...
In the USA, Momoyama is available at S & R Pipes and Pleasures, 4244 E. Main St., Columbus, Ohio 43213. (800) 828-2535 or (614) 235-6422. But this may be a cold lead.
http://www.jti.co.jp/Culture/museum/english/tabacco/japan/index.html


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> My "kid" was asking for it this Christmas but I could not find it.
> 
> Japanese Tobacco you say.
> 
> ...


thank you very much


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> My "kid" was asking for it this Christmas but I could not find it.
> 
> Japanese Tobacco you say.
> 
> ...


I was just in there like a month ago.... I beleive the MOMO is LONG gone from there.

Please let us know.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

JPH said:


> I was just in there like a month ago.... I beleive the MOMO is LONG gone from there.
> 
> Please let us know.


Yep, all gone, so sad. Sorry for getting your hopes up.


----------

